# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Operacja nosa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,mam pytanie odnośnie plastyki nosa... tzn Mma skrzywiona przegrode nosowa jest potwierdzoen przez lekarza , i moj nos nie wyglada zbyt estetycznie tzn mam taka odstajaca kosc nosowa i widac,ze lekko jest krzywy ...gdy bylam dzieckiem mialam prsoty ladny nosek i nie doznalam zadnego urazu ,wiec niewiedzac czemu az tak sie zmienil..mysle jednak ,ze to wina skrzywionej przegrody. Tylko teraz powstaje pytanie czy powinnam zrobic operacje plastyczna ,aby moj nos wygladal ok ? czy wystarczy tylko nastawianie skrzywionej przegrody? Jak wiadomo to nie jest tylko kwestia estetyczna ,ale takze i zdrowotna. Czy po zabiegu nastawienia krzywej przegrody ,ksztalt mojego nosa zmieni sie na korzystniejszy? 
I jeszcze jedno pytanie odnosnie korekty skrzywionej przegrody nosowej ,czy mozna to wykonac rowniez za pomoca lasera poprzez wypalanie chrząstki?
podrawiam i czekam na odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej to się zapisz na konsulatacje i zapytaj lekarza, ja trafiłam z nosem do kliniki dermed w Łodzi i dr Doroty żukowskiej akurat , na konsultacji obejrzała dokładnie nos powiedział co i jak będzie robiła, podała cenę zabiegu , rzetelnie odpowiadała na kazde moje pytanie, nawet te najgłubsze haha. Ja ci polecam bo wiem co czyni z nosem :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dr Żukowska to nie w Białymstoku czasem operuje?  Ja u takiej operowałam sobie uszy ale w Białymstoku a nie Łodzi

----------


## Milani

Też zdecydowałam się na zabieg korekcji nosa. Długo myślałam o tej operacji, ale w końcu stwierdziłam, że przecież raz się żyje. Polecono mi klinikę w Żarkach Letnisko i chirurga dr Annę Olender, naprawdę świetny człowiek. Jeśli chodzi o efekt zabieg, jak i całą opiekę w klinice, jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystałem z pomocy w tego rodzaju problemie w Krakowie, polecono mi dr Boligłowę, gdzie znalazłem niezwykłe zrozumienie i świetą opiekę. Cenowo też wyszło przystępnie, a nos po zabiegu prezentuje się świetnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja korzystałem z pomocy w tego rodzaju problemie w Krakowie, polecono mi dr Boligłowę, gdzie znalazłem niezwykłe zrozumienie i świetą opiekę. Cenowo też wyszło przystępnie, a nos po zabiegu prezentuje się świetnie


Ja również miałam okazję skorzystać z pomocy dr Boligłowy i przyznam, że z efektów jestem mega zadowolona. Mja twarz wygląda teraz doskonale i pozbyłam się kompleksów związanych z nieciekawym wyglądem mojego nosa.

----------


## Basia Górska

Operacja przgrody nosowej to świetny sposób nie tylko na lepszą funkcjonalność, ale też wygląd nosa - mój lekarz dr Pabiańczyk, pomógł mi uzyskać niesamowity wygląd i jestem mega zadowolona. Oczywiście ból i małe niedogodności po operacji mnie nie ominęły, ale było naprawdę warto.

----------


## Giza23

Mój mąż niedawno przeszedł operację nosa, który złamał na skutek wypadku i przyznam, że wygląda lepiej niż przed - chociaż nadal nos jest lekko opuchnięty. Pomógł Dr Pabiańczyk, którego mogę z czystym sumieniem polecać

----------


## Kornela

Nos był moim odwiecznym koszmarem, do czasu kiedy zdecydowałam się na operację. Orli kształt został subtelnie skorygowany i nareszcie mogę cieszyć się zgrabnym noskiem. Dziękuję dr Boligłowie za nieocenioną pomoc i wsparcie!

----------


## Sebek Kowalik

Mnie pomógł dr Pabiańczyk, który już na pierwszej konsultacji powiedział mi czego mogę się spodziewać i jak to wszystko będzie wyglądało. Jestem pół roku po zabiegu i jeszcze nigdy nie wyglądałem tak dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie też nos był dziedziczony po tacie, super wielki, taka wielka kulka, która zasłaniała mi twarz. I dlatego zdecydowałam się na operację, u dr Knakiewicza z KNACK CLINIC we Wrocławiu. Zrobił mi ładny nosek, który pasuje mi do twarzy i nie wygląda to sztucznie, polecam bardzo, to najlepszy lekarz u jakiego byłam i spisał się doskonale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie korektą nosa zajął się dr Łątkowski z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju. Operacja zakończyła się powodzeniem, koniec z moim orlim nosem, teraz mam ładny, który pasuje do mnie, chirurg wykonał świetną robotę polecam.

----------


## Nikate

Też jestem po zabiegu korekty krzywej przegrody nosowej, wiele osób polecało mi dr Annę Olender. Zdecydowałam się na konsultację i później na zabieg właśnie u niej (klinika w Żarkach Letnisko). Efekt jest naprawdę świetny.

----------

